# Shuriken Cigar Cutter



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Has anyone tried one of these cutters? For those that haven't heard of them they're an end-cap slice type of cutter that you slide over then push down onto the cap of your cigar. The five blades inside then make five slits in the cigar and leave the end cap intact. A quick Google search will bring up the Amazon listing and a video.

I picked one of these up a while back. They're an interesting novelty, but I quickly found that if you're the type that bites or chews on the end of your cigar you'll very quickly connect two or more of the slits that the cutter made and eventually end up with a flayed mess. Plus, if your cigar has a draw issue you may find that you have to snip it after all and you've got another mess on your hands. I don't use it on my "good" sticks anymore, but I do occasionally trot it out for another go on a Rosa Cuba. 

If anyone is interested in trying it out let me know. I'll be more than happy to send it to you.


----------



## CDH6661 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just won one off Cbid, I got the gun metal anodized version for $13. I've heard horrible reviews on it but have still been intrigued by the idea behind it, so I figured... What the heck, if I don't like it oh well. I just decided to give it a try and figured I'd use it on an inexpensive stick I won from cigar auctioneer. I grabbed a vudu from the humidor figuring if I wreck it I'll only loose a stick I paid $2.50 for. After lighting it I gave a couple gentle bites to open the slits up a bit and had I great draw. I noticed it did what it said and directed the smoke towards the front of my palate. This particular vudu was rolled pretty inconsistent and figured it would burn pretty uneven like the last one but surprisingly throughout the whole smoke I had a very consistent draw and fairly even burn. I was truely impressed and am looking forward to trying it again on a higher end smoke. The only thing I noticed is with a smaller ring gauge, well... Smaller to today's standards, like a 50... It seems the slits go down the side a bit too far for my liking. I was thinking a larger ring guage wouldnt be able to be pushed in as far? So with a smaller ring guage, maybe not pushing it in all the way will prevent that. Just a thought, I'll have to try it and see. I did like it and there was no damage to the cigar that would cause the cap or wrapper to come apart like I have read about. I also noticed the first vudu I smoked with a guillotine cut burned really hot during the last 3rd but this one didn't... Coinsidence? Maybe, I'll just keep trying and see if there's any trends. Overall equally as enjoyable as a guillotine and v cut, and way better than using a punch.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

bad review
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-reviews/298951-shuriken-cutter-review.html

good review
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-reviews/295959-fidello-freebee.html

My opnion
Forget this crap and get this (Wolf makes the Xikar v cut)
Wolf V Cut Cigar Cutter, Black


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have one, as seen by my review above. The novelty has worn off so I use my CC Perfecto most of the time. I still pull it out of the box with other fad cutters and lighters once in awhile.

You just can not have to many cigars, cutters or lighters.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL. Mine is still sitting on my desk. Staring at me. Daring me to use it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

After seeing this thread, i decided to try out the shuriken on a MoW Beli. Damned if I know where it is. Not where I put it, but I leave the box out so any one can grab whatever they want. Just can not believe some one would take that over the many other cutters and lighters.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

My nephew bought one and used it once. After listening to him complain for an hour, I declined his invitation to take it off his hands.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

I read that they are making some changes to the design. Two main points were to make the cuts more shallow so that you don't have to stick the cigar so far in your mouth and also to make the cuts wider so that you don't have to put as much pressure on the head to open up the draw.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have one. Used it once didn't really like it. Now it's just in the accessory collection. It's the gator skin one, so it looks cool


----------



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

This thread is making me glad that I never gave in to my curiosity and bought one! I think I'll just wait for someone to have one and maybe I'll try it out but it sounds like I better plan on having a cheap cigar on hand when the time comes!


----------

